# Mexican Black Kingsnake



## Weird_Arachnid (Jun 28, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a mexican black kingsnake. Does anyone know a reliable breeder/dealer? (I've checked the sale/trade section, nothing yet. Besides its mostly for a future reference-since I haven't made up my mind yet XD)


THANX!


P.S
You can even throw in your own tips on care, different forums, sites, etc...


----------



## Aschamne (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a forum you should browse through http://forums.kingsnake.com/.

Art


----------



## GrammostolaGuy (Jul 1, 2008)

The Great Valley Serpentarium (www.snakemuseum.com) breeds several species of kings in large numbers, and typically has lots of Mexican Blacks in around June-August. I'd check with them to see if any clutches hatched recently. Very good quality animals, it's where I got Mexcian Black King, as well as several other reptiles.


----------



## xchondrox (Jul 1, 2008)

If your looking into black kings you may want to check out Black Milksnakes. I use to have a breeding colony of them. They get alot bigger, are tamer, and dont require a heat source. Only downside is they are alittle more pricy 75-100 for hatchlings and they are hard to find sometimes.


----------

